# Starting SHM2!



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You could just call a couple barns and see if they have a working student position. I have someone volunteering at my place and she's a fantastic help. It's hard work but owning horses is always hard work. Definitely discuss what you would like to learn and what kind of horses they have available. What kind of riding they do?


----------

